# Anyone here have the E46 Fire Extinguisher



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone here have the E46 fire extinguisher? Thinking of getting it (or maybe a starting a group buy on it :eeps: )

http://www.eurobuyers.com/e39items/e39fireexting.jpg


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've thought about it but I have too many things stashed where it would go.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I'd like one, but I hear that the seat cannot be lowered all the way down with the fire extinguisher installed....that's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I've thought about it but I have too many things stashed where it would go. *


What do you keep under your seat?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *What do you keep under your seat?  *


Windshield shade
Thomas Guide
(sometimes) digicam (new one's case won't fit in the door)


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Why would you need that?  you're not driving that fast....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

In any case, I think you should organize a group buy for B3 S. I will be down for that. :bigpimp:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

alee said:


> *Anyone here have the E46 fire extinguisher? Thinking of getting it (or maybe a starting a group buy on it :eeps: )[/url] *


I have it (under the driver's seat; first aid kit under the passenger's seat). At least on my 325xiT w/ sport and premium packages, the seat adjustment is not restricted. I did have to find a new place for my Valentine 1 when I'm not using it - it now lives in the rear center armrest tray.

The install is a bit of a pain - the instructions suggest removing the seats, though that isn't necessary. The brackets come with the same non-self-tapping 6MM screws as the first aid kit, but in this case even the threads in the brackets aren't tapped. It is a lot easier to tap those first before mounting the brackets. I had a _huge_ amount of trouble latching the strap for the extinguisher - it kept slipping out of the alignment pin on the crosspiece. It is quite solid once the strap is latched, however.

I didn't attach the window sticker (apparently it is a European requirement to have a "F" sticker if there is an extinguisher inside). Aside from it being kind of big and ugly and an advertisement for the extinguisher manufacturer, the instructions just said "affix the sticker in the appropriate place" with no clue as to where that place is...

You can see pictures of it installed on my BMW page.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have one, but haven't installed it yet. I tried but couldn't figure out how to install it.

I now have installation pictures, but just haven't had time.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> *I have one, but haven't installed it yet. I tried but couldn't figure out how to install it.
> 
> I now have installation pictures, but just haven't had time. *


Eurobuyers didn't have the instructions when I ordered mine, but they're on his site now. Click here.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, he sent them to me also. I just have to take the time to do it.


----------



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd be interested in a group buy.


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Just a word of caution, if you are getting an extinguisher to satisfy DE requirements (i.e. Porsche clubs), I don't believe this European model will pass technical inspection because it uses SELF-TAPPING screws, which are not allowed by Porsche clubs. 

I got a custom made bracket which screws under the passenger seat rails for Porsche DE. For daily use, I just remove the fire extinguisher and the actual metal bracket is flat & sits flashed against the floor (barely sticks out past the passenger seat).

Other than for DE requirements, why would you get it? .... how often do BMWs get on fire?

AlexM520


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

AlexM520 said:


> Other than for DE requirements, why would you get it? .... how often do BMWs get on fire?


A lot of 2001s 3ers caught fire. 

It's good piece of mind to have I guess.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

alee said:


> A lot of 2001s 3ers caught fire.
> 
> It's good piece of mind to have I guess.


I don't plan to set my car on fire  so I won't need one.  Besides, if my car ever catches on fire, I wouldn't want it back 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

AlexM520 said:


> Just a word of caution, if you are getting an extinguisher to satisfy DE requirements (i.e. Porsche clubs), I don't believe this European model will pass technical inspection because it uses SELF-TAPPING screws, which are not allowed by Porsche clubs.


They aren't self-tapping. From the instructions (see link posted in one of my previous replies to this thread): "Tap M6 threads in the existing holes [in the seat frame] ... Tap M6 threads in the existing holes on the bracket. Screw the bracket to the underside of the seat frame using Torx screws M6x12."


> Other than for DE requirements, why would you get it? .... how often do BMWs get on fire?


I might need it to put out a fire in someone else's car. It is a bit small for a brush fire, though I did use my previous larger extinguisher to put out a minor brush fire (must have been a discarded cigarette from a car in front of me).


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> They aren't self-tapping. From the instructions (see link posted in one of my previous replies to this thread): "Tap M6 threads in the existing holes [in the seat frame] ... Tap M6 threads in the existing holes on the bracket. Screw the bracket to the underside of the seat frame using Torx screws M6x12."
> ........
> .


Here is actual wording from PCA NER regarding fire extinguisher requirement: 
"They must be held by a metal bracket (no plastic straps or brackets, no sheet metal or self tapping screws allowed);  *must be secured by at least 2 bolts and nuts to a metal mounting point * (chassis, seat rail, roll cage, etc.); and must be reachable from the driver's seat. "

AlexM520


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

AlexM520 said:


> Here is actual wording from PCA NER regarding fire extinguisher requirement:
> "They must be held by a metal bracket (no plastic straps or brackets, no sheet metal or self tapping screws allowed);  *must be secured by at least 2 bolts and nuts to a metal mounting point * (chassis, seat rail, roll cage, etc.); and must be reachable from the driver's seat. "


Well, Ok, if you're going to keep adding rules... 

The BMW one won't qualify because the extinguisher is attached to the metal bracket by a plastic strap. It should be possible to replace this with an equivalent metal one. However, I'n not sure from reading the above if the underside of the seat is a recognized mounting point. But the BMW extinguisher uses neither sheet metal nor self-tapping screws. And the BMW extinguisher uses 2 screws to attach the extinguisher bracket to the L-brackets, and then 2 screws to attach the L-brackets to the seat frame. So I'm not sure why you marked those sections of the rules with color and bold text.


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, Ok, if you're going to keep adding rules...
> 
> The BMW one won't qualify because the extinguisher is attached to the metal bracket by a plastic strap. It should be possible to replace this with an equivalent metal one. However, I'n not sure from reading the above if the underside of the seat is a recognized mounting point. But the BMW extinguisher uses neither sheet metal nor self-tapping screws. And the BMW extinguisher uses 2 screws to attach the extinguisher bracket to the L-brackets, and then 2 screws to attach the L-brackets to the seat frame. So I'm not sure why you marked those sections of the rules with color and bold text.


I could be wrong (not a screws expert ... LOL), but I thought that Torx screws M6x12 is kind of in the same family as self-tapping screws. Regardless, their rule clearly state that they want 2 bolts and nuts, and Torx screw does not have bolts for sure  .

Anyway, its your call if you want to take a chance OR just check with their (or appropriate) Chief Technical inspector beforehand.

AlexM520

AlexM520


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

AlexM520 said:


> I could be wrong (not a screws expert ... LOL), but I thought that Torx screws M6x12 is kind of in the same family as self-tapping screws. Regardless, their rule clearly state that they want 2 bolts and nuts, and Torx screw does not have bolts for sure  .


No, self-tapping screws have a very different profile on the leading edge. The main difference is that the diameter of the screw shaft tapers down so that the screw can be partially inserted in the hole and turned, to cut threads. A self-tapping screw can either come to a complete point (like a sheet metal screw, or a drywall screw) or just have a reduced diameter (these are a bit less common). The reduced-diameter ones generally have a standard size (SAE or metric) to mate with a nut, while the complete-point ones are for softer materials (wood, plastic, sheet metal, etc.).

I'm not sure what you mean by "Torx screw does not have bolts for sure". Likewise about your "M6x12" comment. Torx is the head design, in this case a star-shaped insert in the head in which a matching driver is inserted. Then there's the common slotted and Philips styles, the Robertson (square) and Allen (hexagonal) styles. Each of these has their uses and adherents. M6x12 is a definition of the screw thread and length (M6 is the thread pitch and shaft diameter; in the US sizes like 8-32 are more common, where 8 is the shaft size and 32 is the number of threads per inch; while 12 is the length of the screw). In the US we'd say something like 8-32 x 1".

Regarding "bolt" versus "screw", the two terms are used nearly-interchangeably in most literature, as well as by various standards organizations. Different groups will tell you different things, for example that bolts are screws that don't have threads all the way to the end, or that screws are driven with drivers and bolts with wrenches, etc. For a rigorous definition, look at this reference. Since we don't know what reference the rules are citing, we don't know what they mean when they say "bolt".

I don't understand the requirement for a nut instead of threads tapped in the metal by the appropriate tap. If the intent is to make sure there is a minimum mating surface to prevent pull-outs, they should so indicate. Otherwise a very shallow nut could be used (these aren't easy to find, as for a given thread a common nut is a specific size, but it is possible).



> Anyway, its your call if you want to take a chance OR just check with their (or appropriate) Chief Technical inspector beforehand.


Well, I'm not going to be at any event where this is an issue, but if I were, I could eliminate the issue simply by using common nuts and bolts instead of the supplied hardware. Of course, I'd still have to deal with the plastic retaining strap on the extinguisher.


----------

